# Esteban Carrera



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I bought 10 of these when they were on roughly half price, and smoked a Rocky Patel Edge maduro after it, and frankly, I liked the Esteban a bit better! Great stogie and reasonably priced !

I was worried because I had 9 more after this one, and if I didn't like the first one... but I was very happy with the outcome.

Smoked yesterday up at the cottage ...










(I removed the band soon after, as I'm not a fan of smoking through big bands like this)


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Is that a RP cigar or individual company?
Ernie


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Scrap said:


> Is that a RP cigar or individual company?
> Ernie


Separate company. They were up around $65 for 10, but Atlantic had a half price thing going so I figured what the heck. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

I was pretty impressed with these, when my local B&M got them in stock. I have smoked 5 or 6 so far. The 100 Anos (I believe that is what it is called) is great too!


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

RealtorFrank said:


> I was pretty impressed with these, when my local B&M got them in stock. I have smoked 5 or 6 so far. The 100 Anos (I believe that is what it is called) is great too!


They'll definitely be a continual-purchase of mine from now on, whenever I see them on sale. (the Esteban Carreras). But even at $3-4 a stick, I can't afford them as a daily smoke. But HALF of that is much better


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

z0diac said:


> ...(I removed the band soon after, as I'm not a fan of smoking through big bands like this)


By smoking through bands, do you mean smoking the cigar with the band on (vs. leaving the band on and actually smoking right through it)? :???:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> By smoking through bands, do you mean smoking the cigar with the band on (vs. leaving the band on and actually smoking right through it)? :???:


Yah, (IMO) the band gives a very cigarette'y burning paper taste to it. Cigar bands aren't a nice tasting flavor (again, IMO). Some of the smaller thin ones I'll leave on if they're down near the ends, but anything with a big band I remove before smoking it. 'Just not a big fan of sucking in burnt paper


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

z0diac said:


> Yah, (IMO) the band gives a very cigarette'y burning paper taste to it. Cigar bands aren't a nice tasting flavor (again, IMO). Some of the smaller thin ones I'll leave on if they're down near the ends, but anything with a big band I remove before smoking it. 'Just not a big fan of sucking in burnt paper


Cigar manufacturers don't intend for you to burn the bands - best to take them off to enjoy the flavor the cigars were blended to produce.

Back on point, Esteban Carrera cigars are a private brand of a local cigar shop here in socal. I have read that Rocky Patel is the blender but can't confirm that - would have to ask the owner and I don't really like the guy or the way he runs his shop.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

About 5 weeks ago my local B&M had an event with a rep from Esteban Carrera...I tried the Habano, I bought two at 6.00 and got one for free...it is a good smoke, however it was not a favorite of mine, seemed to get a bit bitter torwards the end. I'm letting the other two age a bit longer and will revisit in the next few months.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Cigar manufacturers don't intend for you to burn the bands - best to take them off to enjoy the flavor the cigars were blended to produce.


I fully agree. I see a lot of pictures of people burning down through the paper bands, and though that was part of the 'in thing' to do. I stopped doing that after the first/only time.


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

I also liked the E.C 187 & 5150 lines


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Those looking for Esteban Carrera cigars, they do have a good store locator on the website...

Esteban Carreras Cigar Co. :..

Oh, and do people actually smoke thru the band? I thought that was just a joke...if its not, try taking it off for a much better taste, lol.

I think I've seen a band made out of tobacco on a cigar, with different types of tobacco to show the details. I can't remember where, but thats the only band intended to smoke I believe, and its really not a band...its just part of the cigar.


----------

